# Inno3D GeForce GTX 275 OC 896M



## W1zzard (Apr 13, 2009)

Inno3D's latest graphics card release is the GeForce GTX 275 Overclocked. It is based on NVIDIA's P897 design but comes with considerably increased clocks. This results in a nice performance boost over the reference cards and allows the card to beat the much more expensive GeForce GTX 285.

*Show full review*


----------



## mtosev (Apr 14, 2009)

nice review


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Shame about the sucky green PCB, and I wouldnt be hapy running a card at 90*C 

Great review as usual, feel kinda bad I'm always picking holes in em 

On page 3, shouldnt it read:


> You may combine two or three GTX 275 cards in SLI for improved performance *and/*or better image quality.


----------



## iStink (Apr 14, 2009)

Not bad for being 10 dollars cheaper than other cards at stock clocks.

I wonder though, is there a particular brand that has had the best results for overclocking this card?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Are you sure the GTX275 and GTX285 use the same heatsink? It seems that they are at least of a slightly different design, if for no other reason than to deal with the extra two memory chips on the GTX285.  Though, I find it odd that the GTX285's seem to run cooler than the GTX275's, it would lead me to believe that there is as least something slightly different to account for this.  Perhaps a additional heatpipe that isn't easily visable?

And now that you have two of these, can we see an SLi review perhaps, like the crossfire review?  Or did you already have to send one back?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 15, 2009)

So this card preforms within 10% of the 280 if not out-preforms it in some tests but is $100 less?  What am I missing?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 16, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> So this card preforms within 10% of the 280 if not out-preforms it in some tests but is $100 less?  What am I missing?



Yes, overall even a standard GTX275 outperforms a GTX280.  The GTX280 is essentially discontinued, this happened when the GTX285 came out to replace it ,which is why prices on them are inflated.  Heck, even the GTX285s are cheaper than GTX280s at this point.  What you are seeing is the left over stock, that retailers paid for before the new cards came out, and now they would rather have them sit on the shelves then sell them at a loss.  Happens all the time.


----------

